# Magic Detail • McLaren MP4-12C • Mitchell & King Armour + Rannoch !!



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for taking the time to look at another write-up of mine. I decided to post this thread for St George's Day with it being an English car :thumb:

Here we have a McLaren MP4-12C, which I am informed is "the most expensive McLaren Manchester have ever sold" due to it's enormous spec list. I think, having never actually looked at the brochure as these are slightly out of my price range :lol: that this has every option possible. Carbon crazy :argie:

On arrival;





Unfortunately I had a camera malfunction and not all of my 'before' or 'wash' images were saved 

But back inside the unit ready for work;



Damage assessment;









So I took a few paint measurements;



And then I decided on a course of action. The car was booked in for a Protection Detail rather than full correction, and as you can see, really wasn't that bad for a car that is clearly used well... but I didn't want to leave it in that condition. So it was agreed I'd tidy up the light damage with Swissvax CF ready for some protection..









So as you can see, not quite 100% but a massive improvement :thumb:

I then went around the car to protect everything;





On all the Carbon Fibre I opted to use Ceramishield 'Pro' for it's UV resistant qualities and longevity..



Paintwork was treated to Mitchell & King Armour (spray) and Rannoch;



So then, the finished results you have all being waiting for?? :doublesho

















Thanks for looking. Have a great day 

Matt.

PS - don't forget to follow us on Facebook for more supercar shenanigans :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning finish


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

All time favourite car and this looks superb!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

A great job on a stunning car...nice work !! Quite a dramatic improvement in the afters for a new car....

The more i hear of Mitchell & King the more i get tempted every week...i am trying so hard to resist


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Excellent finished, paint looks like its just been sprayed.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work there Mr P


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work mate


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great glossy look... Hell of a garage there!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cracking finish Mark, lovely looking car.

Kev


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Top work , cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Top job mate!

It doesn't have the carbon McLaren 'swoosh' though. Seen a few come in at McLaren GT for some carbon upgrades like mirrors and the badge etc. Awesome cars!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic finish!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome, awesome work!


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

What a car! Great job, excellent finish too!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work and nice to see one of these being looked after, it certainly does have a few extras on it and as said by other's the final shots show a clear level of difference.........:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks really good, some might say Magic !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Great job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely car & colour. Not much correction to do, but can deffo tell the difference. Nice & glossy :thumb:


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Really lovely car in that colour as well. Great finish on the carbon as well!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Got overtaken by a yellow one of those today on the M74 just south of Hamilton. Awesome looking car.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for your comments guys. I agree that these are an awesome car. Fortunately the damage was fairly light and I was able to sort it out within the time allocated  since this detail the car was recalled to the workshop to have the latest map (power increase) loaded, absolute beast now!! Would you believe me if I told you this was my clients "track car"?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car and finish 

I would love to have a look around under them covers


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome car!Absolutely astonishing finish!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome Matt, just awesome!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys!! 

So what are peoples thoughts on the Mitchell & King waxes then?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Gtreat job mate .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

So so jealous, the paintwork looks absolutely stunning more moody in that light and the carbon looks awesome with Ceramishield.

Thank you for taking the time to do the write up and taking some piccies :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing work!!


----------



## TMP (Mar 20, 2011)

Stunning finish Matt :thumb:

(oh and what a car!)


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning, good job :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

sprocketser said:


> Gtreat job mate .


Thank you.



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Thanks 



Mr Face said:


> So so jealous, the paintwork looks absolutely stunning more moody in that light and the carbon looks awesome with Ceramishield.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to do the write up and taking some piccies :thumb:


Thank you, you're most welcome for the write-up! The lighting btw is just natural daylight coming in from the roof skylights 



GreenyR said:


> Amazing work!!


Thanks!!



TMP said:


> Stunning finish Matt :thumb:
> 
> (oh and what a car!)





gb270 said:


> Nice work





DMH-01 said:


> Looks stunning, good job :thumb:


Thank you all 

I'll get another write-up on soon featuring something else. Thanks for all of your comments, makes it worthwhile.

Matt


----------

